# Sprayers Plus YT25E



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Just picked this up from Amazon. I was on the fence about a full on backpack sprayer but I figured for the size of my lawn this would do. Anyone use it? If so good bad? Do the TeeJet nozzles fit without issue? I read the reviews about how bad their CS is but I figured through Amazon I could just return it if I don't end up liking it.


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

I have the BL25E which looks like basically the same sprayer. SS vs brass wand and I didn't get that exact brass looking spray nozzle. I've had it for a little over a year and used it countless times. It's been trouble free, so far. I use teejets and they fit right on it. Some people have had problems priming it, so I always leave a small amount of clean water in the tank after washing it out. You could also empty it completely, but you have to remove whatever nozzle you have on it to get it to prime. Lots of Youtube videos on how to do it. Happy spraying!


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

I believe teejets drop right in. I thought sprayers plus had good customer service? I read some amazon reviews that said they did. Im thinking of pulling the trigger on one of these if you have a review after use.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Prime it? Off to YouTube I go. Will post back once I use it. Can anyone recommend a teejet nozzle to spray tenacity? I guess would want more of a fan pattern?


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Used it a couple times already and its been great. No complaints so far.


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

I've been looking at this one too.

anyone know what the exact differences are between:

yt25e
bl25e
fh25e


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

I just bought a BL25E so I can also spray bleach and acidic cleaners. Really hoping it lasts for a while.


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

I have this one. It leaked from the start, but support was great and replaced a part promptly and it's been fine ever since.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

I think one difference is the hose and nozzle. IE mine is brass.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Well after using this for awhile I have 2 gripes, 1 - the strap doesn't seem to want to stay connected and I end up just carrying it around by the handle. And 2 - it doesn't seem to be able to use all of what is in the tank. I have the filter pointing up but maybe it needs to face sideways to get all the liquid out. I have yet to try it but do with this information as you like.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I have the 2gl and 4gl ones few years now and still going strong. 
Support is great as well. One rubber tube had a little crack. I emailed them and few days later they sent me a replacement part at no cost.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

1028mountain said:


> Prime it? Off to YouTube I go. Will post back once I use it. Can anyone recommend a teejet nozzle to spray tenacity? I guess would want more of a fan pattern?


TeeJet AIXR11004VP is more your soil apps Pre-m Bio sim and maybe tenacity for seeding

TeeJet XR11004VS is more your plant coverage.. post herb and maybe tenacity for blanket spraying


----------

